# Smoked deer burgers



## irb75 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just got back some deer mixed with pork...will try out some smoked burgers in the MES per this nice thread:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/finally-gave-smoked-burgers-a-try.280315/

Ordinarily would expect deer to dry out due to no fat but the added pork may keep it moist.  I'll try some water in the pan as well.  225 until IT of 157 as above.  Cant wait!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2018)

Don't forget to take some photo's!
Al


----------



## Sven556 (Nov 28, 2018)

My favorite burgers are made from 90/10 deer and pork with onion, garlic, salt, and pepper added before being ground.  I like to smoke them for 5-10 minutes on the traeger and then turn it to high.  They are done in about 25-35 minutes total and are juicy.  I don't have a fancy grill this one just has smoke/med/high so you have to watch it, weather makes a difference, but the traeger is very forgiving!


----------

